# [WIFI] Perte de connexion

## engil

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté un dongle usb wifi a base de Chipset Ralink RT2870 (une Trendnet tew-644ub).

J'ai suivi quelques tutos sur la chose mais je bloque pour obtenir une adresse ip sur l'interface, je crois que la négo avec la freebox se passe mal ...

J'ai installé wireless-tools et wpa_supplicant, et le driver de ralink qui se devient le module rt2870 et voila à peu pres ce que j'obtiens :

```

guizm0 ~ # iwconfig 

ra0       RT2870 Wireless  ESSID:""  Nickname:"RT2870STA"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency=2.462 GHz  

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level:0 dBm  Noise level:-97 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

--------

guizm0 ~ # cat /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/RT2870STA.dat 

#The word of "Default" must not be removed

Default

CountryRegion=5

CountryRegionABand=7

CountryCode=

ChannelGeography=1

SSID=n4w4k

NetworkType=Infra

WirelessMode=5

Channel=11

BeaconPeriod=100

TxPower=100

BGProtection=0

TxPreamble=0

RTSThreshold=2347

FragThreshold=2346

TxBurst=1

PktAggregate=0

WmmCapable=1

AckPolicy=0;0;0;0

AuthMode=WPA-PSK

EncrypType=TKIP

WPAPSK=passphrase WPA

DefaultKeyID=1

Key1Type=0

Key1Str=

Key2Type=0

Key2Str=

Key3Type=0

Key3Str=

Key4Type=0

Key4Str=

PSMode=CAM

AutoRoaming=0

RoamThreshold=70

APSDCapable=0

APSDAC=0;0;0;0

HT_RDG=1

HT_EXTCHA=0

HT_OpMode=1

HT_MpduDensity=4

HT_BW=1

HT_BADecline=0

HT_AutoBA=1

HT_BADecline=0

HT_AMSDU=0

HT_BAWinSize=64

HT_GI=1

HT_MCS=33

HT_MIMOPSMode=3

HT_DisallowTKIP=1

IEEE80211H=0

TGnWifiTest=0

WirelessEvent=0

CarrierDetect=0

AntDiversity=0

BeaconLostTime=4

------------

guizm0 ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=users

update_config=1

network={

   ssid="n4w4k"

   psk="passphrase WPA"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

   priority=5

}

guizm0 ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

dns_domain_lo="localdomain"

### Config pour eth0 sans DHCP ###

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.254" )

### Config wifi sans DHCP ###

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ra0="-Dralink"

essid_ra0="n4w4k"

config_ra0=( "192.168.0.12 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_ra0=( "default gw 192.168.0.254" )

dns_servers=( "212.27.54.252" "212.27.53.252" )

guizm0 ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ra0 start

* Bringing up interface ra0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on ra0...                                                                                            [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on ra0...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.ra0 has started, but is inactive

guizm0 ~ # ifconfig ra0

ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:d1:62:84:d6  

          inet6 addr: fe80::214:d1ff:fe62:84d6/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:129132 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14073 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:28901924 (27.5 MiB)  TX bytes:1144884 (1.0 MiB)

```

Voila, ça fait peut-etre beaucoup d'un coup mais je pense que c'est complet. En bref l'interface se lance mais est inactive, pas d'@ip, et donc pas de réseau ...

Ai-je besoin d'utiliser wpa_supplicant vu qu'apparement la config se fait dans le fichier RT2870STA.dat ?

Après lancement de /etc/init.d/net.ra0 j'obtiens dans iwconfig :

```
guizm0 ~ # iwconfig 

ra0       RT2870 Wireless  ESSID:"n4w4k"  Nickname:"RT2870STA"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.462 GHz  Access Point: 62:7A:0D:84:8C:60   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=96/100  Signal level:-48 dBm  Noise level:-81 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Pourquoi encryption key à off ?

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider .. Gothi j'ai cru lire sur le forum que tu as un chipset rt2870, peux-tu m'aider ?Last edited by engil on Fri Jun 26, 2009 9:34 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## engil

Bon, à défaut de trouver une solution, j'aimerais avoir une explication :

pourquoi quand je démarre l'interface ra0 via /etc/init.d/net.ra0 il me renvoie :

* Warning: net.ra0 has started, but is inactive

et je le vois bien dans rc-status en "inactive" -

D'ou cela vient-il ?

----------

## engil

Bon, pour conclure, j'ai simplifié la clé WPA (elle contenait des caracteres comme | ou <,>), et bon ben, ca fonctionne ...

Donc voila, je met en résolu, merci quand même à Ghoti  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

ah bah oui la clé avec des <> | ça fout le merdier... 

```
# wpa_passphrase monEssid macl"foireuse|k>
```

dans un shell a mon avis c'est pas top...

j'avais un probleme similaire y a pas mal de temps avec wireless-tools et la livebox en WEP... ou pas... en fait ça passait pas quand l'essid contenait un trait d'union, fallait que je remplace par un underscore sur la livebox elle meme...

----------

## engil

@davidou2a : sur le mac la clé passait très bien ...  :Smile: 

Bon, sinon, je remonte le topic pour poser une autre question :

J'ai configuré l'interface en DHCP et maintenant j'arrive à naviguer en WIFI, mais au bout de quelques temps, je perd la connexion. Le iwconfig me renvoit à nouveau la clé à OFF, et la plus de réseau.

Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour me reconnecter est de faire un stop/start de l'interface ra0.

Je n'ai pas la machine sous la main donc je ne peux pas voir les logs pour l'instant, ou faut-il que je regarde ? Ca m'embête car ce n'est pas moi qui me sert du PC, et expliquer par téléphone à quelqu'un qui n'est pas du tout technicien comment redémarrer l'interface et faire les contrôles est très laborieux ...

Si quelqu'un à une idée ou une piste, je prend !

Merci d'avance.

----------

